
Day 10 is live #100daysofML - prakhar21
https://github.com/prakhar21/100-Days-of-ML
======
plaguuuuuu
How much time are you devoting to this per day?

~~~
prakhar21
approx. 2hrs per day apart from 8hrs of office work.

------
prakhar21
Day 11 is Up! #100daysofML

